# Can goats eat privet bush?



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think that's how it spelled. This bush drives my parents crazy every yr they whack it down and it grows back. Since they will be whacking it down soon i was wondering if anyone know is this stuff safe for goats? They have a row in there front yard about 20 ft worth and its over 10 ft tall so lots of food for goats.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

i just read its bad for sheep so i would think its bad for goats.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They can have it. I had goats in MS years ago that ate privet like it was going out of style.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, mine eat privet all the time... and thank God. Those things grow like weeds and are incredibly prolific.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Goats have a remarkable ability to tolerate plants that are toxic to other species as long as they have plenty of variety in their diet and have good nutrition overall. There are some plants that are poisonous enough to cause problems even in small quantities, but privet is not among them. Goats can and will eat privet. Make sure if you put goats on privet you also offer hay and concentrate.


----------

